# Inspection Camera



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Im looking for an inspection camera. Im just debating between the Rigid CA-100 and the Milwaukee M-Spector. What experiences are people having with these?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I've got the earlier version of the CA-100. I'm actually on my second one now as the first generation liked to pop the camera head off too easy.

I bought it on a whim but, surprisingly use it quite a bit. Most of the time I'll end up using it to locate leaks from tubs or showers. It's pretty easy to work it in behind an overflow or valve trim plate to look around. But, there are plenty of other applications where it comes in handy as well.

Have also used it to spot a small plastic action figure and a missing mitten (different calls) in a WC trapway...


A surprisingly useful and inexpensive piece of kit.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have one of the originals micros also, I ended up buying the smaller aluminum head. I paid $200 and it's paid for itself a few times.


----------

